# Your Gear?



## badmofo (May 31, 2012)

I am a paramedic with the Detroit Fire Department and we have been fighting for new gear and training for our members for years now. I know the city is broke but the Fire Department budget is over 260 million and EMS only accounts for 23 of that. We have been battling our Chief and the city on proper protective gear for our techs because we have had several injuries over the past few months. The only thing EMS Techs in Detroit don't do is enter burning buildings. 
We are only provided with an orange safety vest, extrication gloves, a non NFPA helmet, safety glasses, and an N95 particulate mask. I am just wondering what other departments are issued as far as protective gear goes?  The more information I get the better because according to our chief few other departments provide EMS with safer gear than what we have. Thanks everyone!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 31, 2012)

Helmet (not sure if NFPA), a greenish/yellow safety vest, and N-95/P-100.  That's all.


----------



## Achilles (May 31, 2012)

badmofo said:


> I am a paramedic with the Detroit Fire Department and we have been fighting for new gear and training for our members for years now. I know the city is broke but the Fire Department budget is over 260 million and EMS only accounts for 23 of that. We have been battling our Chief and the city on proper protective gear for our techs because we have had several injuries over the past few months. The only thing EMS Techs in Detroit don't do is enter burning buildings.
> We are only provided with an orange safety vest, extrication gloves, a non NFPA helmet, safety glasses, and an N95 particulate mask. I am just wondering what other departments are issued as far as protective gear goes?  The more information I get the better because according to our chief few other departments provide EMS with safer gear than what we have. Thanks everyone!



Detroit 'eh?
What station are you at? 
Are you in the Burn documentary?


----------



## 325Medic (May 31, 2012)

We use the Firedex USAR gear with Haix zip boots and Bullard blue helmets / googles. We do everything but fight fire with the gear / not fire rated. 

325.


----------



## Epi-do (May 31, 2012)

They used to issue us EMS gear that was flash rated.  They quit doing that, and instead, we get old sets of bunker gear, a helmet (similar to what 325medic has), extrication gloves, N95 mask.  We aren't issues personal yellow safety vests, but there are more than enough of them on each ambulance.


----------



## socalmedic (May 31, 2012)

we get an ANSI class 3 jacket with zip off sleeves which is also blood borne pathogen rated, N95/P100 masks, and blue helmet for TC. along with a nice rain coat/parka... room for improvement but all in all not too bad. the company used to issue USAR type turnouts but then we realized there was no use for that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 31, 2012)

We are issued Globe extrication gear (coat and pants) 5.11 extrication gloves, a Bullard helmet and eye protection for rescues. Our daily duty uniform is a nomex flight suit and either 5.11 or Haix boots. We also have Kevlar vests in carriers and 5.11 all weather hi-viz parkas.


----------



## 325Medic (May 31, 2012)

We also have high vis 5.11 jackets and rescue gloves. Alot of us were issued radio straps and I wear mine / so does my partner. Oh yea, safety glasses but I wear my own from ESS cause I got vomit one too many times in the eye. The squad I work for full time is good with protecting us. They got a grant and went in bulk with a few other close squads for the same gear.

325.


----------



## Bullets (Jun 1, 2012)

The New Jersey EMS Task Force issues its members full BDUs, t shirts, polos for daily wear

Haix boots with safety toe, pro warrington structural boots, Morning Pride USAR/FLASH/SPLASH pants and coat, structural fire gloves, leather work gloves, Cairns HP3 Commando with ESS goggles and full face Millenium Masks with CBRNE cartridges in a drop leg bag

My local VOLUNTEER squad also issues bunker pants and coat with FLASH/SPLASH/USAR and HP3 helmets with the Defender visor, we get a weird combination of pull on boots, I have an old pair of Sirens that I won't give up, some have Warringtons, some Globes everyone has HAIX for daily wear


----------



## medicdan (Jun 1, 2012)

OP, are you looking to be issued bullet or stab vests? What types of injuries have your comrades suffered?


----------



## badmofo (Jun 1, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> OP, are you looking to be issued bullet or stab vests? What types of injuries have your comrades suffered?



We have had three hazmat exposures in the past two months and we have had several people injured during extrications from MVA's. We are not pushing for full SCBA or FF gear but we are provided with no protection whatsoever.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd lobby for extrication gear, at minimum. Coats, pants, helmet, eye pro and gloves. Anything less than that puts you at risk when you get into the action circle.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 1, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I'd lobby for extrication gear, at minimum. Coats, pants, helmet, eye pro and gloves. Anything less than that puts you at risk when you get into the action circle.



Love to have all of that. But with our type 2 vanbulances we have zero space for gear like that. We were barely able to fit stair chairs on the unit.


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 1, 2012)

badmofo said:


> We have had three hazmat exposures in the past two months and we have had several people injured during extrications from MVA's. We are not pushing for full SCBA or FF gear but we are provided with no protection whatsoever.



Those people should first sue the crap out of the city for failing to provide reasonable safety equipment.

But I have never worked for a nonfire ems agency that issued helmets or any type of clothing that could be considered "safety" or "rugged."

A couple offered to reimburse all or part of the cost of a ballistic vest.

If you are issued a clothing allowance though, it may be tough to sue or complain.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 1, 2012)

firefite said:


> Love to have all of that. But with our type 2 vanbulances we have zero space for gear like that. We were barely able to fit stair chairs on the unit.



Then you shouldn't be anywhere near MVAs. Wait outside the action circle and have fire bring the patient to you.


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 1, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Then you shouldn't be anywhere near MVAs. Wait outside the action circle and have fire bring the patient to you.



This.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 1, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Then you shouldn't be anywhere near MVAs. Wait outside the action circle and have fire bring the patient to you.



Kinda hard to do if you are first on scene. 

Here all firefighters are at least EMTs with one medic on the engine. So if we aren't first on scene then we will wait for them to bring us the patient.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 1, 2012)

Nope. Not hard to do at all. 

Would you run into a burning building without protective gear on?

Didn't think so. 

Wait for the properly equipped rescuers to extricate the patient. Or have your company buy you protective clothing. 

Those are the only two safe options.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 1, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Nope. Not hard to do at all.
> 
> Would you run into a burning building without protective gear on?
> 
> ...



For me it depends on how the building is burning and if I knew someone was in there. 1 room on fire or a garage on fire then yeah I probably would. A fully involved building nope. 

As for cut and rescue operations, I'm not gonna be doing any cutting. The most I would be able to do is break a window, cut a seatbelt, if I can open the hood then disconnect the battery. So I'm going to start any BLS stuff that I can do. If the vehicle is stable and I have to crawl in then I'm going in. 

Then again I am a 20 year old thrill seeker.


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 1, 2012)

firefite said:


> For me it depends on how the building is burning and if I knew someone was in there. 1 room on fire or a garage on fire then yeah I probably would. A fully involved building nope.
> 
> As for cut and rescue operations, I'm not gonna be doing any cutting. The most I would be able to do is break a window, cut a seatbelt, if I can open the hood then disconnect the battery. So I'm going to start any BLS stuff that I can do. If the vehicle is stable and I have to crawl in then I'm going in.
> 
> Then again I am a 20 year old thrill seeker.



Then make sure you learn everything you can about what you are doing to make sure you one-day make it to be a 50 year old thrill seeker.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 1, 2012)

And make sure your company will pay your bills when you get injured and don't have on any PPE.  I was 20 once,too. And when I was 20, we did fire overhaul in t shirts and bunker pants. No way I'd do that today. I'm more concerned with my own safety than anyone who's trapped in a car or in a room on fire. 

But that's just me. 

It makes me crazy when I see people put themselves in situations when they can easily have a career ending injury... simply because they're gung ho. 

I just had a young volunteer firefighter thrown off an MVA scene because he attempted to climb into an unstable car without PPE. That's not being a hero or a lifesaver, that's just pain dumb.


----------

